# Granuloma for a pump patient ICD-10 code



## 574coding (May 18, 2016)

Hello,
What DX code would support a granuloma on a patient with a implanted intrathecal catheter and pump?

I see L92.3 is DX for Foreign body granuloma of the skin and subcutaneous tissue. Would that support it?  What Z code would you use along with it?

Any help with this would be great!  Have a great day.


----------



## dwaldman (May 22, 2016)

Although they have a mechanical complication of epidural catheter and leakage of epidural catheter, I couldn't find any for intrathecal catheter granulomas. 
You could consider:

T85.89XA Other specified complication of internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts, not elsewhere classified, initial encounter.


----------

